# Black lab, Hurt leg



## 870 rem (Nov 14, 2007)

I have a 12 month old black lab and last weekend she started to lift her back leg and would not put any weight on it, I would message the leg and then she would get up and go about like nothing was wrong. I took her to the local vet and he looked at her and then gave me some mussle relaxer or pain pills for her to take and said to come back afther she was done taking the pills if she was still having problems. Then he would do an x-ray. I think she did something to the ligements in her knee and that an x-ray would not show this. The local vet seems to be good with basic health care but i just don't have any confidence in him for this type of injury. I was wandering if any of you know of a good vet in southeastern ND that would be good for this type of injury. Any feedback would be helpful.

Thank You.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

No pad damage or ice between the toes ahh?

Bill did something similar to his front paw when we were out working a few weeks ago. I rested him awhile and a friend in OR recommended that I give him about 1000 mg of Vit. C daily. It supposedly acts like an anti-inflamatory. I put him on that and it hasn't been a issue since. Now we both take a Vit. C tab a day. Me for colds and Bill for sore muscles. :lol:

Good luck and I think you're taking the correct approach. Just keep her as rested as possible and see what happens.

Again, good luck.
Dan


----------



## 870 rem (Nov 14, 2007)

No, her pads are fine. Right now she will walk and run around like every thing is normal but then she will step on it just right and then can't but any wieght on it intill I message her leg. I am keeping her in the kennel intill I can find a good vet so she dosn't do any more damage then what is already done. She dosn't seem to be in any pain but I just don't want to take any chances intill a good vet can take a look at her.

Thank you for the response.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's probably best. I hope it's nothing serioius.

I rested Bill for about two days...as liong as I could stand his pacing...and then we went out and he was fine. He landed wrong again though and here we go again...so I give him a few more days and it hasn't been an issue since.

Good luck and hope you get the problem solved.

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## NDHONKER (Aug 6, 2004)

My lab is doing the same thing won't put weight on rear leg. She is 14 months old and is an outside dog so just wondering what came about with your dog. I don't know if it is a sore pad or acl tear or what. Am taking her to vet today to get looked at.


----------



## 870 rem (Nov 14, 2007)

I took her to the vet and they did x-rays and it turned out to be hip dysplasia. I put here on Dasuquin which is a glucosamine supplement. She is doing fine now but i havn't worked her hard yet either. There are several things that can be done for it but none of it seems to be preventitive. When they start having real problems with the pain you can do different kinds of surgery and they are even starting to do Stem cell theropy for dogs. So we will see how she does but it will be a summer of a lot of swiming to build up her musscles. Some dogs can live with it with no problems and some dogs can't so it is a wait and see game for now.


----------



## NDHONKER (Aug 6, 2004)

Got good news at vet she just tweeked her outside toe. Got her on antiinflamitory now and getting better. From how she was limping I would have thought it was something way worse.


----------



## 870 rem (Nov 14, 2007)

That is good news and a sigh of releaf.


----------

